# Massey ferguson 203 industrial



## buck110 (Aug 12, 2008)

hey,

Has anybody got info on the Massey Ferguson 203 industrial. Engine data would also be handy.
thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

try this web site.

http://hometown.aol.com/masseymechanic/index.html

he seems to have a lot of info on the industrials.

Andy


----------



## buck110 (Aug 12, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks


----------

